# Question for PM-1340GT with optional DRO owners.



## rodjava (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm considering the 1340GT with the optional DRO.
I wonder what's involved in installing the optional DRO by the buyer.

I have installed a 4 axis DRO on my Bridgeport mill with no issues and
I think I can do the same with the 1340GT.

Can a 1340GT owner take some pictures of where and how the 2 DRO's are installed?
I can save $300 and use it for other tooling if possible.

Closeup and detailed pictures would be greatly appreciated.

Also, if it not too much trouble, can you measure the optional stand?  I might build my own stand
or use and existing workbench.

Thanks in advance.

Rod in San Francisco


----------



## mksj (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Rod,

The install on the 1340GT is fairly straight forward, but depends somewhat if you go with something like the Easson 12B or the PM 2 axis DRO with glass scales or a DRO with magnetic scales like the EL400. Both are very often installed on the 1340GT and 1440GT. Either one is a straight forward install, not too difficult or anything unusual. They both come with brackets that need some machining, or you can make your own. If you go with the Easson 12B or PM 2 axis DRO that QMT sells, then you need to specify a slimline 1 micron slimline scale for the cross slide, this is much smaller (fits) and the higher resolution is important when using the diameter mode. On the magnetic scales you also need to specify a 1 micron scale, as the default is 5 micron.  Glass scales need to be dialed in a bit closer as to alignment then magnetic scales, and the latter is a bit easier to install. There are a number of posts that detail the DRO installs and comments, if you have done a 4 axis install you will have no problem with a 2 axis lathe. The ES-12B  DRO comes as a 3 axis head unit, it is possible to add a scale to the tailstock or tool post at a later point, but size of the scale can be an issue.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...ls-on-a-pm1340gt-long-post.55949/#post-479015
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...gs11-scales-on-cross-slide-of-pm1340gt.58091/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/installing-dro-on-pm-1340-gt.48653/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-pm1340gt-build.52267/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ghb1340-dro-install-carriage-scale-mounting.52444/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-advise.46301/

On the stand for the 1340GT, a number of hobbyist have built their own lathe stands and have posted very detailed information. Approximate dimensions of the stock stand/splash pan base would be 67" long, 16" wide and 32" high with the feet. If you are tall, then you will want to add a few inches to the height.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...and-for-the-pm1340gt-lathe.59917/#post-494008
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-pm1340gt-build.52267/#post-440781
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1340-the-best-jacobs-full-custom-edition.58507/


----------



## rodjava (Mar 6, 2018)

mksj said:


> Hi Rod,
> 
> The install on the 1340GT is fairly straight forward, but depends somewhat if you go with something like the Easson 12B or the PM 2 axis DRO with glass scales or a DRO with magnetic scales like the EL400. Both are very often installed on the 1340GT and 1440GT. Either one is a straight forward install, not too difficult or anything unusual. They both come with brackets that need some machining, or you can make your own. If you go with the Easson 12B or PM 2 axis DRO that QMT sells, then you need to specify a slimline 1 micron slimline scale for the cross slide, this is much smaller (fits) and the higher resolution is important when using the diameter mode. On the magnetic scales you also need to specify a 1 micron scale, as the default is 5 micron.  Glass scales need to be dialed in a bit closer as to alignment then magnetic scales, and the latter is a bit easier to install. There are a number of posts that detail the DRO installs and comments, if you have done a 4 axis install you will have no problem with a 2 axis lathe. The ES-12B  DRO comes as a 3 axis head unit, it is possible to add a scale to the tailstock or tool post at a later point, but size of the scale can be an issue.
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...ls-on-a-pm1340gt-long-post.55949/#post-479015
> ...




Hi MKJS,
Thank you very much for your timely and detailed reply.  I will check out all the links you provided.  Great intel.  I reviewed the specs for both DRO shown as an option for the 1340 and there is a $200 difference.  Same .0001 resolution for both an both are glass encoders.  Maybe I am missing something. But what justifies the extra cost?

Also thank you on the lathe stands which I also check the links.

Rod in San Francisco


----------



## mksj (Mar 6, 2018)

Easson 12B or C is a color graphical display, easier on the eyes and has many logical menus and features. I find the Easson much easier to use compared to the generic DROs. Most of the genric/Sino DRO's are not very user friendly and the manuals are pretty bad. Things like the glass scale seals are probably better on the Easson units.  Easson has been around for a long time and makes good quality DROs at a mid price level. I have the older ES-12 on my 1340GT, it works great. Read the reviews and take a look at what others have said. As mentioned the other option is the EL400 in the lathe specific model with magnetic scales. Different choices depending on the budget and features.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 6, 2018)

I took a more elaborate approach than most with my PM1340 DRO installation.   If you go to this link, and click through the following 12 photos (descriptions below the images) you'll see what I did on the cross slide:  




__
		https://flic.kr/p/P5guDC

Skip ahead to this link, and click ahead several images, you'll see what I did on the carriage DRO that included a drag chain for the DRO cables as well as coolant and compressed air for the Fog-Buster coolant system:   




__
		https://flic.kr/p/Qfxkzz

Hope this helps.


----------



## .LMS. (Mar 6, 2018)

davidpbest said:


> I took a more elaborate approach ....



And that's why we all drool at your setups when reading your posts!


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 6, 2018)

Woops, I thought the URL's would come through.   Here's the entire saga - DRO is included mid-pack.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidpbest/albums/72157672547607804


----------



## diamond (Jul 3, 2018)

davidpbest said:


> Woops, I thought the URL's would come through.   Here's the entire saga - DRO is included mid-pack.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidpbest/albums/72157672547607804



There are so many inspirational ideas in that photo album I don't even know where to begin.   Amazing talent and dedication David.


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Jul 3, 2018)

Here are some pics of my Easson 12b install
































Hope this helps.

Chevy


----------



## davidpbest (Jul 3, 2018)

diamond said:


> There are so many inspirational ideas in that photo album I don't even know where to begin.   Amazing talent and dedication David.


Well thanks - feedback appreciated.   If you like what I did to the 1340, stay tuned for the PM935 upgrades currently underway.      Mark (mksj) has already posted about the control system for it, but there's more to come.


----------



## external power (Aug 16, 2018)

I can't wait to see the pic's of your 935.


----------

